# My 2016 Brilliant Black S3



## markmb (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey guys, just another picture-sharing thread. I've actually been looking at Golf Rs for the better part of a month now, but decided to head down to the Audi dealer this past weekend and, well... here we are. 


2016 Brilliant Black PP w/ Black Optics, LEDs, B&O, and black/magma red interior.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

Most impressive selection! Enjoy and drive safely.


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

Very nice combination ! looks great !


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

Nice selection


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks amazing! keep her clean


----------

